# a little strange or sweet?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm bad about meeting other peoples dogs and don't mind having a dogs lick my face. My guess is the guy was remembering a dog from his past and Faith was a close match and pulled a few heart strings.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

oh no, I think it was really sweet! I agree with Oakly's daddy. I still find it very sweet!

Debbie & mason


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Your husband would definitely think I was strange!!! Oh and yes I let the dogs lick me and I kiss them so he would think I was strange there too but I thinks it is sweet he did it.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I think you just ran into a dog lover. It's sweet, to me. But for people who aren't huge "all pet" lovers........or "all dog" lovers.....they'd think it was strange, for sure!

However, the guy needs to be careful about that. It's a good way to get your face bitten off. I guess he saw how she was being with the kids, and figured she was safe!


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

Sweet, but I wouldn't do it.
I kiss my own dogs but they cannot lick my face, I get hysterical.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I think it was sweet. He was probably a dog lover, and Faith is so pretty. We didn't have many trick-or-treaters but one young girl (maybe 5) whose dad was behind in the driveway heard me tell the dogs to sit and stay. She proudly declared that I was not to worry, she was a dog lover and was not afraid. That made me smile for quite awhile, and she got lots of treats.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I think he reacted like someone who has recently lost a dear old Golden. I did that once after loosing Jake to someone's Golden - the dog tolerated me but gave me a look like "what the heck?" - oops! I learned to be more cautious with other people's dogs.

I bet he'll stop and ask you where you got your Golden one day.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

A kiss on the nose seems sweet. Now a slip of the tongue would have been strange.


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

Kind of both...

This guy was really taking a chance by putting his face up so close to Faith's face like that, IMO. It's sweet that he would kiss Faith like that--I'll bet he's a Golden lover and probably couldn't help it. 

FWIW, I was bitten by a Labrador when I was a kid, and everyone says that Labs are great with kids. Now I don't ever assume that a new dog is completely friendly, regardless of whether it's a Golden or a Dobie. I always ask an owner if it's ok to pet his/her dog, just in case the dog isn't friendly.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think the guy just loves dogs, though I don't think its a good idea to put your face by a strange dog's mouth no matter how friendly the dog seems.

On Halloween last year Lucky ambled up to the door with me to meet the trick or treaters and it caused so much excitement and cayose from the kids, I finally had to stop it.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

I gotta go with Hooch on this one, your hubby would think i was strange as well. I do it to mine, and more than likely wouldnt hesitate to react the same way.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think it's sweet. We had the same experience. One of our goldens was at the door everytime and everyone made a big deal over him. I thought it was great that ALL the kids ASKED if they could pet him! They must have good parents!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can read dog body language really, really well so it wouldn't occur to me to think it was risky to my face in a dog's face- if the dog gave any signals that wouldn't be wise, I wouldn't do it  I don't assume on breed- I go by the signals the dog is giving me. I routinely let strange pit bulls kiss my face. But I don't think it's strange at all... to kiss a dog!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I do this ALL the time when I meet goldens or any dogs! As long as I get good vibes from them and feel they are ok with it! Not a strange thing at all for us doggies lovers...Sounds like they just love dogs...


----------

